# CURRENT kernel fails to build



## free-and-bsd (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm trying to build latest CURRENT snapshot from svn, but `make kernel` fails to build with error messages like

```
no member 'command' in ...
```
 -- like when some headers are missing or something. 
But am I wrong in my assumption that any given snapshot is _supposed_ to build?


----------



## kpa (Oct 17, 2015)

You are wrong with your assumption. On CURRENT you can expect breakage from time to time. The snapshots are taken and built without supervision at arbitrary times so they can be broken in many ways that are only discovered when used.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Oct 17, 2015)

kpa said:


> You are wrong with your assumption. On CURRENT you can expect breakage from time to time. The snapshots are taken and built without supervision at arbitrary times so they can be broken in many ways that are only discovered when used.


Well, is there a way to determine a revision that builds? Though I'm afraid there isn't...


----------



## protocelt (Oct 17, 2015)

If you want to use CURRENT, it's a good idea to subscribe to the freebsd-current mailing list to keep up with what's happening. Breakage can happen at any time without warning with CURRENT. Things are usually fixed quickly, but issues continually crop up as it is a development branch and as such, to my knowledge, there is no revisions that are guaranteed to build.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2015)

Obligatory warning: Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/


----------



## free-and-bsd (Oct 19, 2015)

protocelt said:


> If you want to use CURRENT, it's a good idea to subscribe to the freebsd-current mailing list to keep up with what's happening. Breakage can happen at any time without warning with CURRENT. Things are usually fixed quickly, but issues continually crop up as it is a development branch and as such, to my knowledge, there is no revisions that are guaranteed to build.


OK, thank you. I've downloaded a compiled release that finally boots.
SirDice Thank you for the warning. Of course, for that we go to the mailing list...


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 19, 2015)

free-and-bsd said:


> Well, is there a way to determine a revision that builds? Though I'm afraid there isn't...


Look at the snapshots at e.g. http://ftp.de.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/11.0/. There is a revision number in the image filenames and if there is an image that revision compiled.

EDIT: There is a Jenkins instance running on https://jenkins.freebsd.org/ which AFAICT regulary builds FreeBSD.
And a link to the most recent successful build https://jenkins.freebsd.org/job/FreeBSD_HEAD/lastSuccessfulBuild/


----------



## free-and-bsd (Oct 19, 2015)

Why, thank you, everyone, for your help and patience.
At present I'm having problem with net-im/skype4 not running there -- which was one reason why I tried CURRENT at all. 

And the mailing list is none the wiser... well, that was to be expected. But on the  positive side of it, I have ports built to 11-CURRENT, which will be useful when it becomes more useful.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Oct 20, 2015)

free-and-bsd said:


> Why, thank you, everyone, for your help and patience.
> At present I'm having problem with net-im/skype4 not running there -- which was one reason why I tried CURRENT at all.
> 
> And the mailing list is none the wiser... well, that was to be expected. But on the  positive side of it, I have ports built to 11-CURRENT, which will be useful when it becomes more useful.


OK, I've found the problem:
two (2) more rpms need be added to /compat/linux for it to work:
1) pulseaudio-libs-glib2-0.9.21-21.el6.i686.rpm from CentOS /6 repo
2) security/linux-c6-openssl port installed


----------

